# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  لطفا دانشجوهای فوریت پزشکی جواب بدن

## A.H.M

سلام من سه تا سوال داشتم

1. افرادی که دوره فوریت پزشکی می بینند تو بیرون که دو ماهه میتونن وارد بازار کار بشن? اگه اره ایا این بازارکار بچه هایی که تو دانشگاه درس خوندن رو خراب نمیکنه?

2. مصاحبه کی برگزار میشه? چی میپرسن? و تا چه حد سخت گیری میکنند?

3. از لحاظ درامد چه فرقی بین کاردانی این رشته و کارشناسیش وجود داره?

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام من دو سوال داشتم
> 
> 1. افرادی که دوره فوریت پزشکی می بینند تو بیرون که دو ماهه میتونن وارد بازار کار بشن? اگه اره ایا این بازارکار بچه هایی که تو دانشگاه درس خوندن رو خراب نمیکنه?
> 
> 2. مصاحبه کی برگزار میشه? چی میپرسن? و تا چه حد سخت گیری میکنند?


اون دوره دوماهه تهش مینویسن اجازه درمان ندارن.اورژانس 115 فوریت میگیره فقط فارغ های دانشگاه

----------


## A.H.M

> اون دوره دوماهه تهش مینویسن اجازه درمان ندارن.اورژانس 115 فوریت میگیره فقط فارغ های دانشگاه


ممنون
در مورد سوال های دیگه هم ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## bbehzad

والا مصاحبشو نمیدونم.قدیما نیمه متمرکز بود ابان برگزار میشد.سوالاش در مورد مشکل قلبی و جسمی بود و تست ورزش.کارشناسیش توی حکم 400 هزار تومن بالاتره.توحکم خیلیه.ادامه تحصیلشم ارشد پرستاریه اورژانسه که عالیه.یه رشته ایه که کار داره قطعا.درحد یه کارمند معمولی.10تا شیفت درماه میدی.24 شیفت 48 خونه.

----------


## saeid 3013

مصاحبش سه بخشه بخش اول سوال هس بخش دوم تست پزشکی زیاد نیس فقط تو یه لیوان برینی  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): همون *****ن واس تست اعتیاد ه بعدش تست ورزش یکی تفاوت پرش در حالت در جا و با گامه یکی قد یکی دوندگی یکی دراز نشست 40 تا یک مین 
یکی هم شنا سوعدی بدون محدودیت زمانی 42 تا سخت نیس من که  دیدم همش بچه سوسولا بودن

----------


## افق

رشته خوبیه سریع واردبازار کار میشی 
مدرک نداشته باشی زیاد تحویلت نمیگیرن به علاوه اینکه حقوقت کمه
در مورد مصاحبه هم توضیح دادن بچه ها

----------


## A.H.M

> والا مصاحبشو نمیدونم.قدیما نیمه متمرکز بود ابان برگزار میشد.سوالاش در مورد مشکل قلبی و جسمی بود و تست ورزش.کارشناسیش توی حکم 400 هزار تومن بالاتره.توحکم خیلیه.ادامه تحصیلشم ارشد پرستاریه اورژانسه که عالیه.یه رشته ایه که کار داره قطعا.درحد یه کارمند معمولی.10تا شیفت درماه میدی.24 شیفت 48 خونه.





> مصاحبش سه بخشه بخش اول سوال هس بخش دوم تست پزشکی زیاد نیس فقط تو یه لیوان برینی همون *****ن واس تست اعتیاد ه بعدش تست ورزش یکی تفاوت پرش در حالت در جا و با گامه یکی قد یکی دوندگی یکی دراز نشست 40 تا یک مین 
> یکی هم شنا سوعدی بدون محدودیت زمانی 42 تا سخت نیس من که  دیدم همش بچه سوسولا بودن


من دانشگاه سمنان دعوت به مصاحبه شدم
زنگ زدم در مورد bmi ازشون بپرسم گفت قدت باید 170 باشه وزنت مهم نیست
ولی خیلی جاها شنیدم وزن مهمه و بی ام آی بالای 30 رو رد میکنن
کدمشون درسته

----------


## A.H.M

> من دانشگاه سمنان دعوت به مصاحبه شدم
> زنگ زدم در مورد bmi ازشون بپرسم گفت قدت باید 170 باشه وزنت مهم نیست
> ولی خیلی جاها شنیدم وزن مهمه و بی ام آی بالای 30 رو رد میکنن
> کدمشون درسته


Up

----------


## A.H.M

> من دانشگاه سمنان دعوت به مصاحبه شدم
> زنگ زدم در مورد bmi ازشون بپرسم گفت قدت باید 170 باشه وزنت مهم نیست
> ولی خیلی جاها شنیدم وزن مهمه و بی ام آی بالای 30 رو رد میکنن
> کدمشون درسته


لطفا جواب بدیز

----------

